# Mobile Coffee business - any advice please?



## Nial Adams

Hi Guys, I'm looking for some help!

I'm interested to know if anyone has any experience of running a mobile coffee cart or waggon.

I'm considering setting one up and I'm looking for some real-life feedback from existing owners/managers.

In particular I'd really like to ask two main questions;

1). What is the one most successful thing you've done to make the business successful, and...

2). What's the one thing you would have done differently when setting up your business?

Many thanks guys, all help and feedback appreciated.

Nial


----------



## coffeebean

Hi Nial,

I run The Coffee Bean (Piaggio Ape) in Aberdare. In answer to your questions, in my opinion, the MOST important thing to make your business a success is finding a good pitch. Make sure you do this first before anything else. If you have plenty of customers, you will do well (sounds simple but if you get the pitch wrong it'll be a disaster!) I don't think I would do anything differently if I was setting my business up now, other than to get even more advice from people like you are doing now! It's a steep learning curve but well worth doing! I have been trading for 4 years now and glad I took the plunge. Good luck with it and let me know if you want any advice with anything! Check out my website if you have a mo.......http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/default.html


----------



## wastedhours

How much of it is events and how much is parking up in industrial estates etc.? What kind of permits do you need for operating on the road? Always wondered.


----------



## coffee2gogo

I agree that your pitch is what makes it, also though, make sure you have enough cash behind you to keep you going while you establish your business. So I would recommend starting with a second hand van, and save yourself a few grand to use on your household bills. Also you have to be consistent, if you choose a roadside pitch, make sure you are there everyday, at the same time, come hell or high water. It takes time to build up a reputation, but once you've got one, word will spread if your good.

I've been in business 6 years in the same spot. It took 9 months to start being able to turn over enough to pay the mortgage.

Keep it simple, it saves money. Coffee and a few biscuits. Keep your perishables to a minimum, buy your milk daily from also or lidl when you start out, your biggest single expense will be milk. Oh, and never pay for a pitch.


----------



## bdt

coffee2gogo said:


> Also you have to be consistent, if you choose a roadside pitch, make sure you are there everyday, at the same time, come hell or high water. It takes time to build up a reputation, but once you've got one, word will spread if your good.


Good point. A guy who lives not far from me has a mobile espresso van and I see him parked up at the train station maybe 2 to 3 days per week during the morning rush hour. Can't understand why he's not there every single weekday as you know for sure it'll be the same faces, coming off the same trains at the same times...

If you've got a morning routine treating yourself to a nice coffee on the way into work, you're likely to get exactly the same drink every day from the same place. If being in the same spot every morning is not part of your daily routine, then you're unlikely to become part of the customer's.


----------



## CoffeeBerryGuy

Do not ignore social media and web traffic as a foundation for your company. Dont overextend, but make sure you have a solid web presence when you are not face to face with the customer. Make the domain easy to remember also!!! Just my 2 cents.....


----------



## coffeebean

I agree with everything coffee2gogo said - keep it simple and be there in the same spot every day whatever the weather. Once people know you are there and that you serve good coffee, they will keep coming back. I've been outside the rugby club in Aberdare for just over 4 years now and have built up a loyal customer base.

Andy


----------

